
Computers Evolve a New Path Toward Human Intelligence - hardmaru
https://www.quantamagazine.org/computers-evolve-a-new-path-toward-human-intelligence-20191106/
======
mhutson
"More audaciously, he aimed to show that completely ignoring an objective can
get you there faster than pursuing it."

